# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  fatture proforma

## dani67

Dubbio: chi emette fattura proforma (o proposte di fattura o altro che dir si voglia), se queste non vengono mai pagate, può semplicemente stracciarle senza che ne resti traccia in contabilità
grazie

----------


## amministrazione.rn@confesercentirimini.it

Dipende dal soggetto che emette le fatture pro forma. se fosse un professionista non ricevendo il pagamento non ha neanche il ricavo, invece se fosse un impresa non avrà l'iva ma avrà il ricavo per competenza.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dubbio: chi emette fattura proforma (o proposte di fattura o altro che dir si voglia), se queste non vengono mai pagate, può semplicemente stracciarle senza che ne resti traccia in contabilità
> grazie

  La fattura proforma non è una fattura, ma un semplice documento che contiene un avviso di pagamento. 
Potrebbe benissimo essere costituita da una lettera commerciale con cui si chiede il pagamento a fronte di una determinata prestazione. 
Pertanto, non ha alcun valore contabile, anche in caso di mancato pagamento.
ciao

----------


## studiovera

> La fattura proforma non è una fattura, ma un semplice documento che contiene un avviso di pagamento. 
> Potrebbe benissimo essere costituita da una lettera commerciale con cui si chiede il pagamento a fronte di una determinata prestazione. 
> Pertanto, non ha alcun valore contabile, anche in caso di mancato pagamento.
> ciao

  In fondo un valore contabile ce l'ha (anzi senza in fondo), io la uso per registrarmi il costo di competenza di un periodo per esempio anche se il pagamento avverrà dopo molto tempo. Nel caso il pagamento non dovesse mai avvenire sarebbe una sopravvenienza attiva.
Salve.

----------


## Lolly74

> In fondo un valore contabile ce l'ha (anzi senza in fondo), io la uso per registrarmi il costo di competenza di un periodo per esempio anche se il pagamento avverrà dopo molto tempo. Nel caso il pagamento non dovesse mai avvenire sarebbe una sopravvenienza attiva.
> Salve.

  Diciamo che la fattura pro forma &#232; uno strumento che utilizzano i professionisti per indicare al cliente la somma a lui dovuta. Non ha nessuna valenza contabile o fiscale. Al momento del pagamento il professionista emetter&#224; regolare fattura.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In fondo un valore contabile ce l'ha (anzi senza in fondo), io la uso per registrarmi il costo di competenza di un periodo per esempio anche se il pagamento avverrà dopo molto tempo. Nel caso il pagamento non dovesse mai avvenire sarebbe una sopravvenienza attiva.
> Salve.

  Questa è la prassi. Ma la registrazione della fattura da ricevere potrebbe avvenire anche in mancanza della pro forma.....

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Molti miei colleghi avvocati pur scrivendo che è una fattura pro forma, fanno la stessa con tutti i requisiti di forma e di sostanza previsti dall'ordinamento per la fattura "vera e propria". Pertanto, per il principio della prevalenza della sostanza sulla forma essa è una fattura vera e propria... e l'AdE avrebbe anche ragione in sede di accertamento!
E' così difficile non fare lo scorpo tra imponibile e iva?Oppure scrivere: imponibile x, oltre iva e c.p.a. come per legge e netto a pagare y?
Scusate, ma oggi ho avuto l'ennesima discussione sul tema  :Mad:

----------


## Raiden

Piccola divagazione sul tema: una volta chiama in ditta una cliente inviperita perché le avevamo fatto registrare due volte in contabilità la stessa fattura. 
Solo che una era la fattura vera e propria, l'altra era semplicemente la conferma d'ordine (di materiali) inviata al cliente per la firma di accettazione.
Fatta con la stessa forma, contenuti e fincature della fattura definitiva, ma con su scritto gigante, grassettato e sottolineato "Ordine cliente". 
E qui si aprirebbe un dibattito infinito su cosa è fattura, se l'indicazione dell'IVA la rende tale, ecc ecc ecc.  :Big Grin:  
(Alla fine, per inciso, dopo una lunga chiacchierata addirittura col suo commercialista ho "vinto" io: ci siamo trovati d'accordo che se non è riportata la dicitura "Fattura commerciale" o similari il documento non è valido ai fini fiscali).

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Piccola divagazione sul tema: una volta chiama in ditta una cliente inviperita perché le avevamo fatto registrare due volte in contabilità la stessa fattura. 
> Solo che una era la fattura vera e propria, l'altra era semplicemente la conferma d'ordine (di materiali) inviata al cliente per la firma di accettazione.
> Fatta con la stessa forma, contenuti e fincature della fattura definitiva, ma con su scritto gigante, grassettato e sottolineato "Ordine cliente". 
> E qui si aprirebbe un dibattito infinito su cosa è fattura, se l'indicazione dell'IVA la rende tale, ecc ecc ecc.  
> (Alla fine, per inciso, dopo una lunga chiacchierata addirittura col suo commercialista ho "vinto" io: ci siamo trovati d'accordo che se non è riportata la dicitura "Fattura commerciale" o similari il documento non è valido ai fini fiscali).

  
Per una questione analoga, curata da un commercialista non dello studio, io la discussione sul tema l'ho avuta con l'AdE..... 
mi domando: perchè incasinare le cose quando già i rapporti con il fisco son complicati?
In un convegno un funzionario della DRE Veneto propose agli industriali di emettere fatture pro forma per evitare il problema dell'iva per le fatture non pagate, dimenticando che non si registrano, e che sulla base di esse, nessun giudice ti da un decreto ingiuntivo per procedere al recupero crediti, e poterti portare, in caso di infruttuosità in credito a perdita....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi domando: perchè incasinare le cose quando già i rapporti con il fisco son complicati?

  Perchè l'incasinamento, la confusione, fa il gioco del fisco, non certo del contribuente !!
Le norme fiscali sono contorte, e lo sono ARTATAMENTE !! 
O pensiamo davvero che non ci possa essere un sistema normativo lineare per gestire il Fisco?
E' una vergogna in uno stato di diritto !! 
E poi si parla di semplificazione, buona fede, collaborazione .... ma mi facciano il piacere !!!!!!

----------


## Raiden

Questo Danilo in piedi sulle barricate erette dai contribuenti, novello Masaniello, è senz'altro una piacevole scoperta rispetto al professionista di tutto punto che sono solito leggere!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questo Danilo in piedi sulle barricate erette dai contribuenti, novello Masaniello, è senz'altro una piacevole scoperta rispetto al professionista di tutto punto che sono solito leggere!

  
E' solo che a me non piace essere preso in giro ..... scusa.

----------


## Raiden

Ma per carità, hai ragione da vendere, il mio vecchio mentore mi diceva esattamente le tue stesse cose.

----------


## device

> Molti miei colleghi avvocati pur scrivendo che è una fattura pro forma, fanno la stessa con tutti i requisiti di forma e di sostanza previsti dall'ordinamento per la fattura "vera e propria". Pertanto, per il principio della prevalenza della sostanza sulla forma essa è una fattura vera e propria... e l'AdE avrebbe anche ragione in sede di accertamento!
> E' così difficile non fare lo scorpo tra imponibile e iva?Oppure scrivere: imponibile x, oltre iva e c.p.a. come per legge e netto a pagare y?
> Scusate, ma oggi ho avuto l'ennesima discussione sul tema

  La fattura pro forma non esiste. 
Quando un documento contiene tutti gli elementi richiesti dall'art. 21, D.P.R. 633/1972, questo documento è una fattura. Può anche non contenerli tutti, e potrebbe essere considerato comunque una fattura. 
Il documento è una fattura anche se viene emesso sotto altra denominazione, quali nota, conto, parcella e simili. 
La matteria è trattata diversamente ai fini IVA ed ai fini dei redditi. Ci sono inoltre delle differenze fra i professionisti e le imprese.  *PROFESSIONISTI*
Ai fini IVA, devono emettere la fattura all'atto del pagamento. Se vogliono possono emettere la fattura prima (art. 6, D.P.R. 633/1972). Da quando emettono la fattura sorgono gli obblighi IVA (in particolare: liquidazione e versamento).
Ai fini dei redditi la fattura non ha valenza. I professionisti applicano il principio di cassa. Nella sostanza: si ha ricavo quando si ha pagamento (art. 54, TUIR: "_Il reddito derivante dall'esercizio di arti e professioni è costituito dalla differenza tra l'ammontare dei compensi in denaro o in natura percepiti nel periodo di imposta, anche sotto forma di partecipazione agli utili, e quello delle spese sostenute nel periodo stesso nell'esercizio dell'arte o della professione, salvo_").  *IMPRESE*
Ai fini IVA, devono emettere la fattura, nella sostanza, quando si effettua la consegna (o spedizione) del bene o quando si realizza il passaggio di proprietà (per precisione vd. art. 6, D.P.R. 633/1972).
Ai fini dei redditi la fattura formalmente "non ha valenza". Il documento è senz'altro il più diffuso e il più riconosciuto ed apprezzato: tuttavia non esiste una norma che lo individui come documento atto a provare un costo o un ricavo. Ha senz'altro più valenza un contratto registrato.
Indipendentemente dall'emissione della fattura, l'impresa annota i costi e ricavi tramite ratei attivi e ratei passivi e tramite fatture da emettere e fatture da ricevere, in base al principio di competenza. 
Mi capita spesso di affrontare l'argomento con colleghi, sindaci e altri addetti ai lavori. Ogni volta rimango sorpreso..

----------

